# The forum hates google chrome? :(



## markusdarkus (Jan 9, 2009)

Is anyone else having trouble over the last week or so with google chrome on this forum? I keep getting sent round in circles asking me to login over and over? Everytime i try to access the classifieds it logs me out again - i cant get in!!!


----------



## Supragold (Jan 12, 2011)

I'm using chrome and don't get that. Occasionally I get an error page come up but I just click back and all is good.


----------



## Fictorious (Sep 15, 2009)

You sure you're on ******** not ttforum? I had that problem and that was what was making me log out.


----------



## markusdarkus (Jan 9, 2009)

Fictorious said:


> You sure you're on ******** not ttforum? I had that problem and that was what was making me log out.


Yey! That fixed it! Hahha! Thanks


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

I sometimes get it using Firefox and Safari and it's not related to the whole 'ttforum/********' thing.


----------



## SICK TT (Aug 3, 2006)

Ive been getting this for months on firefox and google chrome.. thought it was just me.. Its just done it again. I had to log back in to post this :evil: And yes im on ********


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Clear out your site cookies.

Not from the link on the forum saying to remove all board cookies, but from within Firefox or Chrome tools menu. Remove browsing data and cookies.

Fixed it for me.


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

clear your internet history and cookies... I got it when the server changed over and thats the only thing that cleared it out !!


----------



## basky (May 26, 2009)

Google Chrome working well this end  the odd error on page but sweet otherwise.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

basky said:


> Google Chrome working well this end  the odd error on page but sweet otherwise.


+1 I have changed my browser to Chrome purely because the forum was not playing ball on Explorer

Charlie


----------



## GTV6 (Jan 23, 2011)

Charlie said:


> basky said:
> 
> 
> > Google Chrome working well this end  the odd error on page but sweet otherwise.
> ...


Explorer - how quaint.....


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

GTV6 said:


> Charlie said:
> 
> 
> > basky said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Another Chromie on ttforum with no probs


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

triplefan said:


> [Explorer - how quaint.....


Explorer? Charlie you really do live in the 90s mate... :lol:

You must be on Windoze 34...


----------

